# iPhone 4S preorder.....who bit?



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

I did.. Ordered at 0550am
Havn't received a confirmation email as of yet.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

#436 and 529 in line (me and my wife, on FIDO). Stupid reservation system didn't list the nearest FIDO retailer, though and the closest one listed is in Victoria, about 2 hours away - and didn't have an option for the white phone. But a spot in line at least.

Let's see whether a decent spot in line translates to a phone early on.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

There is an option for a iPhone 4s in white on the Fido site. The $40 "reservation fee" turned me off. I guess it eliminates the "less than serious".


----------



## rktsci (Aug 17, 2010)

I did...#395 with Rogers.

dwp...the reservation is a deposit that gets refunded after you pick up the device or cancel the reservation. I'm assuming that they do it to prevent bogus reservations.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm fighting the urge, but the wifey has put her foot down in a serious way. plus, Rogers changed their upgrade eligibility from 2 to 2.5 years and i'm not there yet so they want to ding me with extra charges.

plus they don't have the prices listed (from what I see?)


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

keebler27 said:


> i'm fighting the urge, but the wifey has put her foot down in a serious way. plus, Rogers changed their upgrade eligibility from 2 to 2.5 years and i'm not there yet so they want to ding me with extra charges.
> 
> plus they don't have the prices listed (from what I see?)


This is why I bought the 4G the morning of the event. I am not eligible, and knew the 16G 4G was going to go up from $99 because of the 8G 4G.

Free upgrades cost them to much in the past. I'll wait until next year for the 4s.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

I placed an order with Apple for an unlocked 32BG 4S @ 5:32am.

My son will be happy to get my iPhone 4.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I just reserved my 2 iPhone 4S 64 GB with rogers online my account.. - did it online paid $40 each deposit and now we wait.. I have no idea what it will cost but at least I do not have to sleep in line for 2 days like last year.. LOL ( hoping the upgrade price is going to be fair. )

1 black and 1 white
809 position for black
400 position for white

good luck folks..


$40 fee is refundable if you change your mind at any time..


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

just wondering if I order it from Rogers, then the phone will be locked to them and I will have to sign up for a 3 year term

If I get it from Apple its an unlocked phone and you just buy it out right.

Is this correct?

Just wondering which one is to my advantage.....any thoughts


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

In the past (for the Iphone, anyway), Rogers have allowed an upgrade if you were 1 year into your contract....provided that you were signing on for another 3 years. I would assume they are doing the same here.

I bit....#447 in line. Can't say i'm not disappointed it wasn't a complete redesign, but I'm excited nonetheless!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

bmovie said:


> just wondering if I order it from Rogers, then the phone will be locked to them and I will have to sign up for a 3 year term
> 
> If I get it from Apple its an unlocked phone and you just buy it out right.
> 
> ...


You are correct if you can afford the $850, if not then I would and hoping Rogers is selling these at upgrade pricing otherwise yes the apple purchase makes sence more.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I want to know the cost (w/Fido) before I reserve. Seems dumb not to post it. I'm eligible for an upgrade, but nevertheless want to see the final bill. Debating between the 16GB and 32GB model.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

just remembered and so did a robbers reservation for 32G 4S Black - was around the #14xx person in line. I guess Black is still popular, and probably the 32GB model..


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

bmovie said:


> just wondering if I order it from Rogers, then the phone will be locked to them and I will have to sign up for a 3 year term
> 
> If I get it from Apple its an unlocked phone and you just buy it out right.
> 
> ...


This thread is your friend: 
*The Ultimate Canadian iPhone 4s list of Facts, Details, Info and FAQs*

Lists Rogers straight purchase and upgrade pricing. 

Phones from Rogers are locked. I believe they offer a $50 unlocking service.


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 17, 2002)

1626 and 1630 in line on Rogers, for Nitrozac and I. 

I would prefer to buy straight from Apple, though, and still might. (Rogers were such assholes when I tried to upgrade our 3Gses to 4. After waiting months I had two in my hands and they wouldn't let me buy them. You see, I had missed their special offer by one day.)

If I do buy directly from Apple, will I have to go into the Rogers Hive of Scum and Villainy to get it activated, or can I do that via iTunes?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm tempted, But the iPhone 4S has a different body design from the iPhone 4,
I'd have to wait for a new Otterbox Defender case to come out to protect it.

Nevermind...The new Otterbox is now out.

I'm just not sure if the case depicted on their website can control the "Ring Silent" button,
The case they have depicted looks like it's for the iPhone 4 and not for the iPhone 4S.

***Correction, The ring silent button is also on the iPhone 4 (Sorry my bad)
But the mic is now on the bottom instead of the top of the iPhone.
(According to the Apple diagram it is)


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

ehMax said:


> This thread is your friend:
> *The Ultimate Canadian iPhone 4s list of Facts, Details, Info and FAQs*
> 
> Lists Rogers straight purchase and upgrade pricing.
> ...


Thanks Mayor
I'll check this out


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

dwp said:


> There is an option for a iPhone 4s in white on the Fido site. The $40 "reservation fee" turned me off. I guess it eliminates the "less than serious".


That sucks. 

When I reserved there was only an option for black available and the white was only for the 4 not 4s. If it was a misread by me then my wife will be pissed but if it was a misread by those who ordered a white and end up with a 4 and not 4s, there'll be a lot more people pissed than her.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I bought my iPhone 3G S on launch day from Apple @Yorkdale. I fully intend to wait out my three year contract (June 2012) then have a Rogers retentions CSR _*beg*_ me to stay as their customer and score a sweet deal on a iPhone 4 S package _then_. An I thinkin' crazy?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok decided on ordering from Rogers (Thanks to the link from Mayor)

#1442 in line, and when I was going to do it this morning I would have been #349

Now the waiting game, can't wait to see the difference from my trusty 3G 16GB


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Bjornbro said:


> I bought my iPhone 3G S on launch day from Apple @Yorkdale. I fully intend to wait out my three year contract (June 2012) then have a Rogers retentions CSR _*beg*_ me to stay as their customer and score a sweet deal on a iPhone 4 S package _then_. An I thinkin' crazy?


:lmao:

oh ya Rogers will beg to keep you.. thank you for that read.. I need a good laugh..
but seriously - you can always try ... please let us know if they do give you a deal.. because then I am willing to ride it out.. but I really doubt they will care.. they know they have us by the ying and yang..


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> I'm tempted, But the iPhone 4S has a different body design from the iPhone 4,
> I'd have to wait for a new Otterbox Defender case to come out to protect it.
> 
> Nevermind...The new Otterbox is now out.
> ...


Er, am I missing something? I thought the bodies of the 4 and 4s were identical, aside from the antenna.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Asherek said:


> Er, am I missing something? I thought the bodies of the 4 and 4s were identical, aside from the antenna.


I'm pretty sure you are correct. That switch was always there above the volume keys.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought 2 32GB Blacks from Apple this morning. Not feeling the Rogers love this time. Might as well wait to save on a 5!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

jhuynh said:


> I'm pretty sure you are correct. That switch was always there above the volume keys.


slightly higher or lower forgot which way..
but mostly the same.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

macintosh doctor said:


> slightly higher or lower forgot which way..
> but mostly the same.


Yeah but that was already taken into account for with most cases when Verizon got the iPhone 4 as that is when the switch was moved on the phone slightly lower. I would assume majority of iPhone 4 cases were already made to accommodate the 2 versions of the vibrate switch location. The only difference i can tell from the otterbox cases is that they changed the design of the camera hole on the back for the 4S.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Asherek said:


> Er, am I missing something? I thought the bodies of the 4 and 4s were identical, aside from the antenna.


Sorry, My bad, I just opened my Otterbox and found the trap door to the ring/silent switch.
Although the mic is on the bottom of the phone instead of the top,

The mic doesn't matter though, As it is now near the speakers instead of on the top of the phone.


Ok, You are right then, The old otter box would still work.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

996th in line on Fido. Part of me worried for a minute that was just at that particular store, but I'm guessing not so much. Hopefully it comes close to launch day, but we'll see.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

bringonthenite said:


> I bought 2 32GB Blacks from Apple this morning. Not feeling the Rogers love this time. Might as well wait to save on a 5!


I felt exactly the opposite....figured I'd go cheap on this one and splash out for a "new" iphone!

Some people have bailed from the Rogers reservations...i've gone from 447 this morning to 441....


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

So at this time would I get a new 4s faster by ordering on line with Apple or going to an Apple store?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

awright. i dove in for the 64 GB white with rogers and i'm #1222.

i'm going to call them first to see if they're going to waive anything first. if they don't, i don't know if i'll drop to the 32 or just drop it altogether. thinking of the extra space for the photos, video and music... i like my music with me  and movies.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

mixedup said:


> I felt exactly the opposite....figured I'd go cheap on this one and splash out for a "new" iphone!
> 
> Some people have bailed from the Rogers reservations...i've gone from 447 this morning to 441....


I meant save with the HUP on a 5


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

*What's wrong with what you have already?*



Limit77 said:


> I did.. Ordered at 0550am
> Havn't received a confirmation email as of yet.


I am curious. Why are so many people dissatisfied with their existing iPhone that they must rush out and buy the latest gizmo?

I expect to get at least 3 years out of my iPhone 4. (Not to mention all the other Apple products I use daily.)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Why assume dissatisfaction? I'm pleased with my iPhone 4, and want the features of the 4S.

Since I'm going to have a phone with Rogers for another three years at least, I'll get upgrade pricing on the new phone, and sell my 4 for more. Works out fine--also for the person who buys my pristine iPhone 4.




Dr T said:


> I am curious. Why are so many people dissatisfied with their existing iPhone that they must rush out and buy the latest gizmo?
> 
> I expect to get at least 3 years out of my iPhone 4. (Not to mention all the other Apple products I use daily.)


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Why assume dissatisfaction? I'm pleased with my iPhone 4, and want the features of the 4S.
> 
> Since I'm going to have a phone with Rogers for another three years at least, I'll get upgrade pricing on the new phone, and sell my 4 for more. Works out fine--also for the person who buys my pristine iPhone 4.


This is my thinking exactly. I used to toy with the idea of getting an unlocked phone but then thought, "I'm going to be with Rogers for 3 more years anyways, why not get the subsidized pricing?"

My wife and I have upgraded to every new iPhone, on launch day, since the iPhone came to Canada. I called Rogers yesterday and was informed by one CS agent that I would be paying $320 per line for the early hardware upgrade fee, plus $35 per line for admin charges plus the new hardware price for the phones. Or I could pay $300 per line to get out of my contact. I asked to speak to Customer Retentions and was sent to Customer Relations (they said it was the same thing, is this true HowEver? I thought they were two different departments.). Anyway, I spoke with a great agent on the phone and she said that, because we upgraded our phones every year to the new iPhone we would be eligible to upgrade to this one at the discounted price. I had her confirm this in the call notes and got the reference number for the call.

Long story short, I set the alarm for 3am PST and now my wife and I are number 99 and 153 in line for 2 64GB black Rogers iPhones. I have to say, I was very pleased with the reservation system. I was closing the Air at 3:05am after ordering the phones. It went very seamlessly.

n&e, m&c

Edit: Just checked and we're now 79 and 133 in line. Woot!


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

HowEver said:


> Why assume dissatisfaction? I'm pleased with my iPhone 4, and want the features of the 4S.
> 
> Since I'm going to have a phone with Rogers for another three years at least, I'll get upgrade pricing on the new phone, and sell my 4 for more. Works out fine--also for the person who buys my pristine iPhone 4.


But you still must be dissatisfied with the iPhone you have, Why go through all that effort? Pls explain. I am happy enough with my iPhone 4, not to mention the hammer I bought 40 years ago, the drill I bought 20 years ago, and a couple of LED flashlights I bought 2 years back, Why should I go to the effort of replacing my stuff?


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Dr T said:


> But you still must be dissatisfied with the iPhone you have, Why go through all that effort? Pls explain. I am happy enough with my iPhone 4, not to mention the hammer I bought 40 years ago, the drill I bought 20 years ago, and a couple of LED flashlights I bought 2 years back, Why should I go to the effort of replacing my stuff?


...I'm pretty sure that your hammer and flashlights can't take 1080p video or great photos with an 8MB sensor...

Maybe if they released a new hammer with these features and you found them valuable, you'd be trying to figure out a way to get your hammer upgraded!

(Really - who cares about the motivations of others - if you don't want the freaking phone, you don't need to get one... but don't take the air out of the tires for someone else, OK?)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Relations and retentions are the same thing.

Good job on negotiating pricing--I hope it sticks. If you didn't get some reductions on your monthly plan, call back a few times...

Perhaps the deal means there is an unadvertised policy, explicit with previous launches, that if you were an early adopter before, you get new pricing now. Let's see if that's prevalent.




nice&easy said:


> This is my thinking exactly. I used to toy with the idea of getting an unlocked phone but then thought, "I'm going to be with Rogers for 3 more years anyways, why not get the subsidized pricing?"
> 
> My wife and I have upgraded to every new iPhone, on launch day, since the iPhone came to Canada. I called Rogers yesterday and was informed by one CS agent that I would be paying $320 per line for the early hardware upgrade fee, plus $35 per line for admin charges plus the new hardware price for the phones. Or I could pay $300 per line to get out of my contact. I asked to speak to Customer Retentions and was sent to Customer Relations (they said it was the same thing, is this true HowEver? I thought they were two different departments.). Anyway, I spoke with a great agent on the phone and she said that, because we upgraded our phones every year to the new iPhone we would be eligible to upgrade to this one at the discounted price. I had her confirm this in the call notes and got the reference number for the call.
> 
> ...


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

If they try to hit me with the $20/month for what remains in your contract, plus the upgrade price for the phone, forget it. I've done the same every year since the 3G with them and have always been given the 'sign on for 3 years, get the subsidized price on the phone'.

Ridiculous....$20/month gets me out of my contract completely.....

I'll be calling them to see what they can work out for me (I'm assuming that's why they tell you to call and discuss with a CSR).


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

nice&easy said:


> This is my thinking exactly. I used to toy with the idea of getting an unlocked phone but then thought, "I'm going to be with Rogers for 3 more years anyways, why not get the subsidized pricing?"
> 
> My wife and I have upgraded to every new iPhone, on launch day, since the iPhone came to Canada. I called Rogers yesterday and was informed by one CS agent that I would be paying $320 per line for the early hardware upgrade fee, plus $35 per line for admin charges plus the new hardware price for the phones. Or I could pay $300 per line to get out of my contact. I asked to speak to Customer Retentions and was sent to Customer Relations (they said it was the same thing, is this true HowEver? I thought they were two different departments.). Anyway, I spoke with a great agent on the phone and she said that, because we upgraded our phones every year to the new iPhone we would be eligible to upgrade to this one at the discounted price. I had her confirm this in the call notes and got the reference number for the call.
> 
> ...


Just curious if Customer Relations advised to go ahead and preorder online? I went through the same and they advised me to call back on or after October 14 and order through Customer Relations.


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

Ya ok I bit; mulled over an unlocked one from Apple. But in the end got a 16gb from Rogers. I am 1088. 

bgps


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

Ravindra Mohabeer said:


> That sucks.
> 
> When I reserved there was only an option for black available and the white was only for the 4 not 4s. If it was a misread by me then my wife will be pissed but if it was a misread by those who ordered a white and end up with a 4 and not 4s, there'll be a lot more people pissed than her.


So it turns out that we were both right. There was NO 4s white option when I ordered - AND no 32 gig option when I put the reservation in for my wife's phone at all. I called FIDO to ask why I couldn't order a white iPhone and they said that for a period in time - i.e. the stinkin' early hour of 3am Pacific, they had a 'glitch' and I could cancel my order and re-join the line.

They also said that they have no reason that they could think of that the closest store to me to which the phone could be sent is more than 150km away, each way. So if I have to go twice to pick up phones that's an extra $140 in gas and the better part of 2 days of my life all for their mistake that 'they can't change' because the reservation system is outside of the domain of the CSR and Retentions reps.

None too happy with this. Very helpful CSR understood and tried to figure out a workaround but still not satisfied with the result. Must figure out alternate solution or consider cancellation.


----------



## mitched (Sep 4, 2008)

I love my iPhone 4 and I also have a 3gS on another account so I preordered a 32 gig white. I talked to Rogers today and it will cost me $269 plus an additional $105 for the new phone. I will flip the sim cards and take the new one and pass my iPhone 4 down to the other user.


----------



## seldanne (Sep 20, 2010)

I bit hard  got a pre-order... and not under a subsidized price  Am I crazy? No real plans of moving or switching carriers either...  but I guess once my contract is up in May I have freedom to go with whoever...

I've heard the pre-orders should be here before the 14th as well? At least what's what some have said when the 4 was released...


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Just putting this out here...here's one option I'm considering..

Instead of paying a minimum of $30 for data over 36 months (Fido, Rogers, etc), Koodo has a no contract flexible plan that charges you based on the amount of data you use. I've found my usage to be under 200mb/month which amounts to only $15/mth.

Of course you'd have to purchase an unlocked phone from Apple.


----------



## Sittler27 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have never owned a smartphone before and am planning on getting the 4S as my first one.
So, I don't have any plans and thus am free to either buy the phone unlocked from Apple or signup on a contract with any carrier. I can also afford any option (although obviously trying to find the cheapest one).

I live and work in the GTA (Oakville), but will need data service for about 5 months of the year when I travel back and forth from northern Ontario. I think this means that Mobilicity, Wind, etc. are out (unfortunately).

Also, I'm not in a hurry to ensure I get a phone at launch, but at the same time I don't want to be caught where there's no supply of them for months on end.

Should I buy it unlocked from Apple or sign a contract with a major carrier?

If it's a contract, which carrier's plan would be best? I need at least 300min & 3GB data.

Finally, and probably most relevant here, is there any chance we'll see those $30/6GB data plans from any carriers for the 4S launch? If so, do you think I should wait?


----------



## Sittler27 (Feb 12, 2011)

Separate question from above:

I like to travel with all my music. Currently I have about 50GB of FLAC. How much does that convert to on an iPhone? And, thus which size 4S is best if also taking into account some video, picture files and apps?


----------



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

*rogers*

Well I have rogers at 5300

Have no clue what that really means or when that can be filled. Never pre ordered before.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Just curious if Customer Relations advised to go ahead and preorder online? I went through the same and they advised me to call back on or after October 14 and order through Customer Relations.


They didn't advise one way or the other about ordering online. I didn't mention it; I just called to see what the upgrade fees were going to be, if any. Sorry I can't be of more help.

n&e, m&c


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Dr T said:


> I am curious. Why are so many people dissatisfied with their existing iPhone that they must rush out and buy the latest gizmo?
> 
> I expect to get at least 3 years out of my iPhone 4. (Not to mention all the other Apple products I use daily.)


I'm not dissatisfied with my 3G, but since I was planning on buying a video camera and this new 4Gs has a 1080 capability plus an 8 megapixel camera why not kill two birds with on stone?

Also there are a few apps that will not work on my OS which is still 3.1.2, I will not put OS 4 on my 3G it will slow it down.


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Just checked my tracking #. It tells me my phone was in Anchorage AK last night. I am in Toronto so it look's like it could be here early. No way it is 5 days from AK to here by plane.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

champcar said:


> Just checked my tracking #. It tells me my phone was in Anchorage AK last night. I am in Toronto so it look's like it could be here early. No way it is 5 days from AK to here by plane.


would be interesting to see where it goes. i know when i've ordered apple stuff, it's gone from cali to nashville to edmonton to ottawa then here.

i've ordered mine through rogers and i'm 1214 so i wonder if i'll get it on the 14th or probably? after. I need to call them anyways to discuss pricing so will ask. I'm supposed to leave for deer hunting on the 14th so in one way, I hope it's not that day.

Time will tell.

Another friend ordered yesterday and is 2806.
With AT&T selling their 200K units out, I wonder how much Apple Canada and Rogers, Bell etc.. were allotted.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dr T said:


> I am curious. Why are so many people dissatisfied with their existing iPhone that they must rush out and buy the latest gizmo?
> 
> I expect to get at least 3 years out of my iPhone 4. (Not to mention all the other Apple products I use daily.)


I'm also not dissatisfied with my 3Gs, but I use mine for business and as silly as it sounds, the extra speed in opening apps will be incrementally huge for me, Siri will definitely speed up business if i'm able to email / text / create lists etc... while doing other tasks (again, incrementally huge). If this Siri works as advertised, I could be typing this right now and say, Siri, make a note that i need to call so and so at 1PM. Sure, I could stop doing what I'm doing and type that when I think of it, but having my own assistant do it for me will save me time. Do that again and again for various tasks over the day and I'm saving time (and hopefully, translating that into business = $ 

I've had my 3GS for 2 yrs and a few months. It's been great to me, but the new features are worth the upgrade, for me.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## jedistemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I will wait for the first round of reviews to come out before deciding on upgrading to the 4S. Siri looks very impressive and the new camera specs look great.


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> would be interesting to see where it goes. i know when i've ordered apple stuff, it's gone from cali to nashville to edmonton to ottawa then here.
> 
> i've ordered mine through rogers and i'm 1214 so i wonder if i'll get it on the 14th or probably? after. I need to call them anyways to discuss pricing so will ask. I'm supposed to leave for deer hunting on the 14th so in one way, I hope it's not that day.
> 
> ...


I'm also thinking it could sit in Louisville till closer to Friday. I tracked the UPS flight and it left PANC at 4;24 am. So it is 2 1/2 hrs into a 6 hr flight to Louisville

We shall see


----------



## shekhar (Jun 27, 2009)

champcar said:


> Just checked my tracking #. It tells me my phone was in Anchorage AK last night. I am in Toronto so it look's like it could be here early. No way it is 5 days from AK to here by plane.


Just curious when did you order (I assume you did on 7th?) - and what kind of phone (16/32/64GB)...Did you get a notification that order was shipped?


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

shekhar said:


> Just curious when did you order (I assume you did on 7th?) - and what kind of phone (16/32/64GB)...Did you get a notification that order was shipped?


My order number told me it was shipped. I ordered a 64 GB


----------



## stingko (Apr 14, 2008)

Have many others received shipping notifications for preorder placed with Apple? I put my order in at 6 am on Friday and have not received shipping notification. Order page still say 'processing'.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Just curious if Customer Relations advised to go ahead and preorder online? I went through the same and they advised me to call back on or after October 14 and order through Customer Relations.


Customer Relations told me to call them on the 14th to get them to order it for me, and they told me they were going to waive the early upgrade fee, so I am going to get the phone for just the subsidized price. They gave me a reference number, and they said when I call give that to them and if the phone is in stock they will ship it to me (3-5 business days). So I am hoping when I call this Friday that the phone is in stock, so we'll see.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

shooting_rubber said:


> Customer Relations told me to call them on the 14th to get them to order it for me, and they told me they were going to waive the early upgrade fee, so I am going to get the phone for just the subsidized price. They gave me a reference number, and they said when I call give that to them and if the phone is in stock they will ship it to me (3-5 business days). So I am hoping when I call this Friday that the phone is in stock, so we'll see.


That is what they told me as well. Was debating preordering and having it reserved in advance but concerned i may run into hassles about the early upgrade fee which retention is waiving for me as well.

More time I've had tqo think about I believe retention will get their own stock separate from regular channels so perhaps that will speed up the process even with preordering.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm just curious, when I preordered my number was 1442, now I just checked and it dropped to 1373, why is that?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

bmovie said:


> I'm just curious, when I preordered my number was 1442, now I just checked and it dropped to 1373, why is that?


People may have cancelled their orders.


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

MomentsofSanity said:


> That is what they told me as well. Was debating preordering and having it reserved in advance but concerned i may run into hassles about the early upgrade fee which retention is waiving for me as well.
> 
> More time I've had tqo think about I believe retention will get their own stock separate from regular channels so perhaps that will speed up the process even with preordering.


Yes, by the sounds of it from when I was talking to them it sounded like they were getting separate stock, and they told me NOT to preorder it. I am assuming if I preorder it I won't get the early upgrade fee waived, which is how it sounded from when I was talking to the lady from Customer Relations. So I am just going to call early on the 14th and hope for the best.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

hayesk said:


> People may have cancelled their orders.


I was thinking that might have been it.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

I was concerned about the 'early upgrade' fee....called today and he put me on hold for quite a while, but told me i would pay the subsidized price if i signed on for 3 years (same as in previous years/iphone upgrades).....so all is OK. 

Numbers are dropping because people are bailing obviously. I was originally 447 and last I checked I was 419.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

mixedup said:


> If they try to hit me with the $20/month for what remains in your contract, plus the upgrade price for the phone, forget it. I've done the same every year since the 3G with them and have always been given the 'sign on for 3 years, get the subsidized price on the phone'.
> 
> Ridiculous....$20/month gets me out of my contract completely.....
> 
> I'll be calling them to see what they can work out for me (I'm assuming that's why they tell you to call and discuss with a CSR).


Just called the "retentions" dept and although my 3 year term does not end until March 2012, I can do an early upgrade if I elect to pay $20/month to cover the costs of the next two months (need to get to the 30th month of my existing 36 month contract) or save the $40 and wait until December 2011 and only have to pay the $35.00 admin/activation fee.

Will call back in a few days and see if I can get the early upgrade fees waived.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

bringonthenite said:


> I bought 2 32GB Blacks from Apple this morning. Not feeling the Rogers love this time. Might as well wait to save on a 5!


If you don't mind me asking, what was total of that transaction??


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Q?

with all the reservations/pre orders, what are the costs associated?? excluding the early upgrade fee, what are ppl paying for their phones and models?

I'm looking around to see how badly I might get gouged. I'm not opposed to go 4 instead of 4s but I have NO FAITH in getting a deal from my carrier.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ants said:


> Just called the "retentions" dept and although my 3 year term does not end until March 2012, I can do an early upgrade if I elect to pay $20/month to cover the costs of the next two months (need to get to the 30th month of my existing 36 month contract) or save the $40 and wait until December 2011 and only have to pay the $35.00 admin/activation fee.
> 
> Will call back in a few days and see if I can get the early upgrade fees waived.


i just got off the phone with the loyalty dept.

they could waive the same fees if i wanted the 4 b/c they have it in stock, but they can't do anything about the 4S b/c they don't have it.

BUT, she said to call back on Friday as they'll be getting stock and ask to speak to the loyalty dept and again, they 'might' be able to do something. she couldn't guarantee anything, but she said don't cancel my order (just in case), but call them back.

so that's what i'm going to do


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Did any of you call into Customer Relations today or this morning? If so, what did they say? I called in and they said they didn't have any iPhone 4S's in stock. I asked if I could go get the iPhone 4S at the store, and then call them back for them to waive the upgrade fee and they said no. Kind of disappointed honestly, the rep who I talked to on Monday effectively said that I was going to be able to order it today on the 14th.

Any other experiences of people who were supposed to call in to get the fee waived?


----------

